
The new MacBook keyboard is ruining my life - okket
https://theoutline.com/post/2402/the-new-macbook-keyboard-is-ruining-my-life
======
james_pm
Bought a new Macbook Pro in April. Keyboard failed in June. "n" and "o" keys
were flakey and either double typed or didn't type. It went back and got a new
top case. No computer for three weeks.

Fast forward to October. Same computer now has the same issue with the 'x'
key. Double types or doesn't type.

Should I seriously accept this as "fluke"? There are more examples in our
company of this happening with the 2016 Macbook Pro. The design is flawed.

------
DamonHD
Web sites that are dead unless you enable JS, then have constant animations
and hyperbole when you do, are ruining my life.

------
taurath
I'm here marveling at the amount of stretching the author did to make this
article as hyperbolic and clickbaity as possible. The only actual point here:

"My keyboard broke. They fixed it for free under warranty. If other people's
keyboards break later, they'll have to pay money".

~~~
jsjohnst
> I'm here marveling at the amount of stretching the author did to make this
> article as hyperbolic and clickbaity as possible.

Seriously agree!

Further, I’ve owned both the new MBP and also the 12” MB. Personally, I _LOVE_
typing on them, although the 12” could be a little clacky noisy at times. I’ve
taken them through all kinds of abuse and not had this dust issue. Am I just
lucky?

------
Tiktaalik
I'm a long time mac user with a 2012 era Macbook Air that I'd like to replace,
but I've heard enough bad things about this keyboard that I'm still sitting on
the sidelines and wondering what to do.

~~~
DamonHD
Apparently writing angsty articles is _the_ thing to do!

I had a weird reverse issue in that I experienced some seriously bad OS
software behaviour, not entirely fixed yet, which I even whined about to Tim
Cook (though I doubt he saw!), and Apple insisted on replacing my perfectly OK
13" MBA hardware even though it tested perfectly...

------
kahlonel
I've no clue which "Genius" decided to kill such majestic thing as the MacBook
Air, and come up with this shit. I'm still working on my MBA '13, waiting for
something similar to pop up.

